# disaster area



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i'll be offline awhile. the ice storms have made us a disaster area.
we're bunking down at the the church and feeding folx. for four days we were the only buliding in a town of 12000 w/power.

dj


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, David. It's good to know that you're O.K. otherwise.  Here's hoping the terrible weather dies down soon.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

That's awful! I hope you managed to have an MP3 player with you along with the essential supplies.
Hope things warm up soon.
Cheers
F


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

too tired to listen


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Any news about getting back to normal?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I've been in a similar situation, but by some miracle a tree branch hasn't fallen and cut off power throughout all of last week... we in Kentucky had quite the bad ice storm last week.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi David,

Lets hope that things are back to normal for you soon.


Margaret


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Good Luck to you David, hope your back to normalcy soon.
I just got home and it's absolutely a whiteout here. We couldn't see the road and had to go about 10 mph the entire way home. Expecting over a foot here in the coming days. (Yay! )


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

misery loves company...sorry some of you are having trouble, too.

the power was active to six houses down street last evening. looks good for today.
80% of the town is still out, as well as most of the rural areas. the four-hour gas line wait at the generator-powered gas station is down to nothing now that a few more places are powering up.
i may listen to some music tonight!

dj


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Happy listening! chin up mate.
F


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I know what you guys are saying. I happen to live in Madisonville,Ky. and everything
is a real mess. I finally got my electricity back on but some of the city remains with
out power in the south part. It's still horrible. Now the temps remain at 19 degrees
with sunshine.
judy tooley


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update, David. Here's hoping the progress made yesterday continues and even accelerates. We have a few members in the lower-Midwest and upper-South who were surely hard-done by this storm, but doubtless your circumstances were the most severe. 

Also- thanks for posting here, Judy. I was wondering how this event affected your locality. Everybody else okay? Weston? Please keep up updated...


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

ahhhh...power restored to 20% of the city. and we're in the 20%! wheeee!!!!!!
barbeque tonight down at the church for the work crews...y'all come on down.

dj


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Good to hear things are going better for you, David. 

I've never experienced this kind of nasty weather all you are having. It's got to be a trying time.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Thanks for the update, David. Here's hoping the progress made yesterday continues and even accelerates. We have a few members in the lower-Midwest and upper-South who were surely hard-done by this storm, but doubtless your circumstances were the most severe.
> 
> Also- thanks for posting here, Judy. I was wondering how this event affected your locality. Everybody else okay? Weston? Please keep up updated...


The bad weather skipped Nashville entirely. It is merely cold. I'm so sorry to hear about all the problems. This weekend should get better they say for many places.


----------

